
Show HN: Acquisition Blog Post Generator - bckygldstn
https://thisstartupacquisitionannouncementdoesnotexist.ajnisbet.com/
======
voiper1
I love/hate the sarcasm that the only shutdown options are tomorrow or in 4
days.

------
bckygldstn
I’m an admirer of Our Incredible Journey [1], which collects blog posts from
startups announcing their acquisition by a massive tech company. The posts are
sufficiently lacking in creativity and originality that it made for a fun
project to try out some NLP basics.

I've also been challenging myself to write more than dry coding tutorials. The
project and accompanying blog post [2] are part of that challenge, and I'm
enjoying blogging a lot more because of it.

[1]
[https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)
[2] [https://www.ajnisbet.com/blog/this-startup-acquisition-
annou...](https://www.ajnisbet.com/blog/this-startup-acquisition-announcement-
does-not-exist)

------
jasonv
Need to add Apple, and the blog post would be blank.

